# New fisherwomen on the way



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

The wife had her ultrasound done and looks like I will be having a girl this time. She is due in November.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations. Wishing your wife a speedy recovery and be blessed with a healthy daughter.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Best Wishes*

Rich to you and your better half. Congrats...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Congrats on the newborn...may you and your wife have a safe and joyous delivery!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Congrats! Here is to Mom and Baby staying healthy, and all things going right!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Congrats!!!!*

Congrats!!! Wishing you and your wife a healthy baby girl!!!

Me and my wife can only have boys!!!!!!! I am jealous!! Congrats again!!!!

Mullet


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

Best Wishes and Congratulations!!!

campNfish


----------



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Congrats!!!!

My wife actually gave birth to a 7lb 7 oz baby girl last monday!!!

-FFM


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*well*

Congrats to you to fishman. Hope all is well.


----------



## RuddeDoggswoman (Feb 23, 2006)

*awesome*

congrats rich and also to u fishman best wishes and prayers to all


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I never meet you or your wife*

but being P&S family.

Congrat's on your baby.

Better start saving for rods/reels, college and the wedding.


----------



## Creeker (Sep 2, 2005)

*Congrats*

and good luck to you on your new baby. Best wishes for a safe delivery and healthy baby girl.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Congrats Fishman*

Hey Fishman congrats on yours and may she learn all your trade secrets so she can pass them on to me!!


----------



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

HAHAHAHA.

I don't think you want a skunk session! Best to you and yours on the soon to be!!!!!!!

FFM


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Congrats! Don't forget to take her fishing.


----------

